# Black Ibiza



## somebodey (Dec 4, 2009)

*Black Ibiza from Belgium*

Hi from Belgium - Europe..
I'm a proud owner of a Seat Ibiza 6L Ecomotive
1.4Tdi 80hp
Pics say more than words
The beginning:
























Protection for on the road
















Than we have 'cleaned' the rearend 








Lowered with TA Technix..

















Xenon & gone with the window whiper
























I bought lexuslights from a friend 
























On this moment (with pinstripe and original rearlights):
And a little shoot with a friend his Fiat Grande Punto

































































_Modified by somebodey at 4:18 PM 12-4-2009_


_Modified by somebodey at 4:48 PM 12-4-2009_


----------



## somebodey (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Black Ibiza (somebodey)*

And the new rims for next summer.. (Audi TT rims, 7,5x17)
















The tires are a bit huge.. But I gonna buy new ones


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Very clean Ibiza. Nice


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

I liked the Dezents. Sorry to say, but the TT wheels are going to make your car even slower and they'll make your fuel economy worse. I ran 17"ers on my 6L Cordoba (100 hp 1.4 l gasser) and I got sick of how bad the acceleration was with them.


----------



## somebodey (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*

On paper, the car does 100km on 4l..
that's al *****
I do 100km on 6l..
----
The rims are now in the hands of someone who's gonna gif them a nice powdercoat


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

not a big fan of the lexus/altezza tailights but other then that not too shaby


----------



## somebodey (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dankvwguy)*

In my first post, i said that the original are back on it


----------



## otopress (Jan 14, 2010)

most popular car of seat, and co operate VW, great model Oto24

_Modified by otopress at 7:50 AM 1-15-2010_

_Modified by otopress at 7:52 AM 1-15-2010_


_Modified by otopress at 7:54 AM 1-15-2010_


----------



## somebodey (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Black Ibiza from Belgium (somebodey)*

I received a mail sunday that the rims are almost ready..
Maybe this week!


----------



## somebodey (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Heffi (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Black Ibiza from Belgium (somebodey)*

Hello!
Black Ibiza & Cordoba from Hungary.


----------



## Heffi (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Black Ibiza from Belgium (Heffi)*


----------



## Heffi (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Black Ibiza from Belgium (Heffi)*


----------



## Heffi (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Black Ibiza from Belgium (Heffi)*


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Heffi (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Black Ibiza from Belgium (Heffi)*

Cult-Retro Cordoba & Ibiza from Hungary.


----------



## somebodey (Dec 4, 2009)

Why are you posting in my topic? :s


----------



## toovo1985 (Feb 19, 2010)

Heffi said:


>


WWWWWOOOOOOOWWWWWW awesome pic!!! It really looks amazing


----------



## fsos (Oct 30, 2019)

toovo1985 said:


> WWWWWOOOOOOOWWWWWW awesome pic!!! It jiofi.local.html tplinklogin is it downreally looks amazing


nice one bro !!


----------



## grassy (Apr 2, 2020)

*wow*

awesome pic


----------

